# GM&BW Tube



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I wanted to try some tubes, so far I have only used flat bands. So I ordered 10 meters of GM&BW 1745 Elastic Latex Tube from Amazon.

So I made up a set of sudo taper tubes for my Axiom Ocularis, and started shooting a can, I did manage to cut the can with 21 shots, but then I noticed one side of the tubes was starting to tear in 2 places, Bummer!

Does anyone have experience with GM&BW tube? Did I get a bad batch of tube?

Any thoughts on why this would happen?


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Replaced the tearing tube with a new piece and have taken about 60 shots and all is good so far.

Maybe just a bad spot on beginning of roll?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Must be bad spots on the roll. It's hard to kill a set of tubes.


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm using the same setup in the tropics and am only getting a few days use before starting to see splits and then breaking. Thought it was a bad choice for the tropics and wondered if a coloured UV stabilised 1745 would last longer.


----------



## Rubberduck (8 mo ago)

Matador said:


> I'm using the same setup in the tropics and am only getting a few days use before starting to see splits and then breaking. Thought it was a bad choice for the tropics and wondered if a coloured UV stabilised 1745 would last longer.


I know this is old, but Ill chime in just in case somebody else is wondering about dankung GM/BW tubes... Ive tried quite a lot of tubes from them.. My advice is stay away from the black stuff.. Its got a terrible stretch factor, like really bad !! I got 10m of 3060 and it will break after a few hours shooting past a stretch factor of about 4.. Same with the Black 8010 or whatever diameter the 10mm black tubes are.. That was even worse, Has a hard wall very quickly, I made up 1 set and thru the rest in the bin it was that bad... Also none of them are UV stabilized in my findings, After about a week in marginal sunshine conditions, the black bands start going milky and showing stretch marks.. I didn't like the Dankung black tubes at all.. Very dissapointe'd in them.. The amber as far as I can tell are superior, Its a pity because we all like some colours to our rigs, Amber just looks cheap... But ill take cheap looking over bad performance any day..


----------

